# FF-FS 75 Gallon Aquarium & other good stuff , HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE IN BCA



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have the following FS: 
75 Gallon Marineland tank only great condition New price $100, back ground pictured is free with the tank.
Tank dimensions L 48.5"x D 18.5"x H 21" 
29 Gallon canopy only no light Free 
100 watt elite submersible heater $8
25 watt akoll submersible heater $5
Fake tree stump $10
I have 6mm glass panels 14"x 28.5" great for making glass tops or whatever $3 each
Also some 14"x 14" panels $ 1.50 each

It's all in great condition, make an offer on any of it! 

Cheers


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

does this come with a stand?


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

I know this tank for sale. It's a great tank but definitely no stand with it.


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

Free bump for a great deal on a great tank


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump bump.............FS stuff


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump ..bump..... still FS


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Someone out there must be looking for a good 75 G tank............BUMP>>>BUMP>>


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

bump...great price. i am in the market for a bigger tank but there is no stand...argg


----------



## Pikester (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey I'll take your background and what the dimensions on the canopy lid? Thanks..Pikester


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

what are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump.. Bump.. It's a new year lets try again


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump bump............75 g tank & misc. still available!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump......FS FF


----------

